# Sharing pics and stories of the first ride on your horse



## dnttouchmyramen (Nov 20, 2013)

Yesterday I FINALLY got on my new boy. After a tumultuous couple of weeks, I cannot explain how wonderful it felt! My fiance got a bunch of pics, but only some are flattering(barely) lol! So I will share the best of them. We all know that face we make while riding, sometimes isn't the cutest :lol: Loki is a 10 year old 15 hh paint gelding, who was supposedly a trail horse before I acquired him. And boy does he get mad when you try to use your leg or even have any slight contact. It's something to work on, but he really was a good boy, and my weight didn't affect him in the slightest. Feel free to share pics and stories of the first ride on your horse/horses as well :-o


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

Subbing, I'm excited to see all the posts. I'll try to share when I get on a computer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm still waiting on my first ride on my future first horse haha. One day I hope to be able to post about him or her!


----------



## AceyGrace (Jan 21, 2014)

This is Mr Darcy!  Our first ride together and his first day in his new stable the day I got him


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Lovely photos, ladies. 

I rode my horse for the first time when he was being used as a lesson horse, and I had no idea that we would end up together :> #soulmates xD


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

Zexious: I'm in the same boat with my horse! After working for her for 10 years, the trainer finally ended up giving him to me because I was the only one who really liked him. Funny how things like that work out.

You're paint is adorable! I bet you guys are going to have loads of fun


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^That's awesome! And nearly exactly the way my story panned out!

Granted, I had only been riding with that program for about a year or two. I sold my last horse (a filly I had trained from the time she was eight months old), and alerted my trainer that I would like to begin horse shopping. 
We looked for a couple of months and nothing seemed to work out. Show season would be coming up in a few months, and my trainer gave me Gator so I could compete.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

This was my first ride on my TWH JR. He is so much fun to ride...He was my main trail ride and the one I did mountain riding on. But he blew his stifle out a few years back. So he is semi retired. I just started riding him again on the flat. So far so good.



And my MFT Reno.. He replaced JR and has been the best horse for anything you want to do with him. The grand kids love riding him and he takes care of them.


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

This is Dollar and I. It's just some screen shots from a video.. (not our very first ride.. That video had me falling off that day, and going to the ER lol) We've been working really hard, and I think we're getting better. He's a QH cross, and abot 16.1.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

This is my first ever ride on Stitch! The day I went to test ride him. He came home with me that day for a week trial and I just kept him xD








He has come so far in the 8 months I've owned him. We will be making our debut in the hunter ring next month!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MercyMFT (Feb 10, 2014)

This is my first real trail ride with my daughter and my Peruvian Paso, Amante. It was Mother's day so it was special. I was a green rider with little confidence. This was a major step for me. He was 17 and had just been gelded a few months before. He would become the sweet boy who taught me everything. I lost him last month. 




This is the first ride on my Mercy, my Missouri Fox Trotter. I was at the sellers home and was not even interested in this horse but after driving 4 hours to look at several of her horses I decided what the heck! Came this far. And I fell in love with her! That was in January. The seller made and sent me this cute collage.


----------



## dnttouchmyramen (Nov 20, 2013)

You all look great, and awesome stories  it's funny how the universe works, it seems to pair us up with exactly who is right for us. It was funny for me, because I did not really want to look at Loki at first. His pictures made him look strangely built, and I really wanted a taller and drafty horse. But his previous owner was the only one out of dozens to consistently get back to me. So I went to see him, and immediately knew he would be mine. He was soooooo much stockier than I thought, and was a little powerhouse. And now, he's MY little powerhouse  MercyMFT, I'm so sorry about the loss of Amante. He was a beautiful boy, and now is running in greener pastures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hmm, let's see what I got handy. 


I don't have a picture of the first ride, but this is the first horse show on my (at the time) 2-year-old filly, *Cherry*, who I had put about 30 days on so far. She was such an _easy_ horse to train. Nothing bothered her. One of those true horses that anyone could ride and she'd take care of them. 











Again, don't have a "first ride" picture on this guy, since we owned him since he was 6 months old. My mom broke him to ride and I started riding him when he was 4 years old. I'm not sure exactly how old *Beau* is in this picture, but he probably was around 5 years old. But he is now resting in peace. :grin:











I have a close to "first ride" picture, but just not on my photobucket. This is *Scooter* and I had him for a year while my horse Beau healed from an injury. Scooter taught me A LOT. And he was, by far, the fastest horse I ever owned. Just had sheer speed. And he never took his ears off you; he was always listening.











And yay for a real first ride picture! This was the day I bought home *Red*, who I currently still have. 










Was a little "busy" during the real first ride, but his is the 5th ride on my (at the time) 2-year-old colt *Shotgun*. Can't wait to ride him more this year once winter goes away!


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

This is video footage from my first ride on Ursula.






It was kinda terrible. This was the trial ride at her old home. We had no steering. I couldn't get her to trot in a straight line, and I couldn't get her to canter hardly at all. The whole ride was just a mess, but I had already decided I wanted her, and despite my rash decision, I'm still happy with it four years later.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^She's beautiful, straight lines or no!  

I wish I had photos of my first ride ;-;


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I had my first ride on Shamrock, a horse I'm training, and hopefully keeping, last weekend. I've already posted a few pics on HF, but I'm so proud of him, and love showing off how far he has come.


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

So many great stories!!

I got my boy out of a crappy situation, and since then he has turned into quite the little athlete and we are eventing now!!

When I first brought him home








Our first ride,








Now we've gone from this...








To this, 









And we're rocking it fearlessly (this horse was a fearful wreck when I first got him) around BN xc courses!!









This thread actually came up at a very appropriate time, as of this week I've officially had my gelding for two years!!! Heres to a long partnership!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Aw! Looks like you two are quite the pair! I love the color scheme <3


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks, Zexious! Yeah he's my bud<3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

dnttouchmyramen said:


> You all look great, and awesome stories  it's funny how the universe works, it seems to pair us up with exactly who is right for us.


THIS, in bunches!!

June 29th last year, my trainer rings me to say she has a horse for me to look at. I had arranged to take my little mare down to her on 30th June, so arranged to see the gelding afterwards.

Here I am first ride on The Awesome Mr Gibbs



















We had picked him up from the ranch he lived on, and took him back to my trainers to try out. She had damaged her knee, so it was up to me to ride him......:shock:I summoned up all my courage and got on, and kind of liked him, even managed this






I can't even start to explain how huge it was for me to lope a horse I had never met or seen ridden before. I occurred to me on that ride that I would trust Mr Gibbs to carry my Grandson, something that I wouldn't trust any other horse on the place to do. So I brought him home.

That was 30th June 2013, 1st July I had my fall from my other horse which kept me grounded until October, and if it hadn't been for The Awesome Mr Gibbs, and a fantastic support network, I would not of ridden again I don't think. 

I totally believe that he was sent to me to help me back, same as Ben was maybe sent to me to teach me that I am not all that, and I should of listened to that message before things went so horribly wrong.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Awww! Such a lovely story  He sounds like a fantastic gelding!


----------



## ridersmum (Jan 12, 2014)

Great pics!!


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I went through hell and back with my gelding. I was told he was green broke but upon arriving to the owners house and riding him it was clear he was just started. He had a rider on his back following other horses around the property/arena but never worked with much by himself. I got him to go VERY well for me during our ride that even the owner was amazed. We just clicked and I knew then and there that he was mine. I brought him home 2 weeks later and let him settle in for a while before working him at all. I did ground work for a solid 2 months while letting him gain back some much needed weight. After a couple months perfecting ground work I decided it was time to ride! We has a few good rides of just walking and circling, and over night it seemed like he was a different horse. He decided he didn't want to be ridden and was bucking (theres an old thread on this so I don't want to start a discussion here and have people put in their 2 cents), so we were back to square one with ground work. He became extremely hot and fairly dangerous at one point. I was heart broken and ready to sell him. I decided to switch up his grain to see if that what was making him so hot or if it was just his true personality coming through now that he had gained a lot of weight and was healthy again...and what do you know? A couple days later, after cutting his food down, he was back to the horse I remember...quiet, lazy, personable and happy. After a few more months of ground work it was time to get in the saddle again. I can't tell you how amazing it felt to be on his back (and him not having a care in the world), especially after being so close to giving up. He has turned out to be the best horse I could ask for. 

One of our first rides after many, many months of hard work. 


And our first bareback ride which meant a lot to me...he HATED the feeling of being ridden bareback and would try to get you off. But after a lot of work put into it and taking it slow, he actually prefers being ridden bareback now.

His head looks HUGE in this picture lol


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Everyone has the cutest pics!
I hated, hated horses up until Zeus changed my mind. My sister had started riding lessons, and I was totally against the idea of having a horse. But, I got involved in the search, and ended up loving it. So, I came into the horse game late :wink: Here's a picture of my sister and I riding on Zeus! Probably only my third time on him. Notice the conveniently placed slimming blurs 









And then us at the county fair, about 9 months after we got him (on the right):









He's such a sweetheart, I don't know what I'm going to do when he's gone!


----------

